# Fellows & Co



## randytidmore

Can someone help me identify the age and value of this bottle?  Fellows and Co Chemists St John NE  8"h x 3.5"w x 2"d.  Light green glass.


----------



## mtfdfire22

late 1800's. quite common, probably $5.00 if its in good shape. if your looking for valuable glass look for crudity, sheared lips and cool colors.

 though unembossed these bottles are a good sample of crudity, note the lip and pontil, familiarize yourself with pontiled bottles. so many people think they have a pontiled bottle and it turns out to be a smooth base. i will assume these bottles are from 1840-1850 maybe older

 http://cgi.ebay.com/EARLY-Open-Pontil-APPLE-GREEN-12-sided-BOTTLE-Nice-/110706668655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c6a1b46f#ht_500wt_922


----------



## mctaggart67

Just to clarify that the bottle's embossed NB, as in New Brunswick (Canadian province), and not NE, as in Nebraska. The bottle looks to be 1880s/1890s. The valuation above is about right. Fellows & Co. enjoyed a very large trade across North America. Some of their bottles have also turned up in South America.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Randy,

 Ilike the Fellows mould with the little stars in that rocker panel.






 They were best known for their trusty Compound Syrup of Hypophosphites, though their Worm Lozenges were not to be missed.

 "Thanks to Mark Fellows with the following information,
 for more information visit Marks web site.

 ISRAEL FELLOWS 8 (JOSEPH 7, ISRAEL 6, BENJAMIN 5, JOSEPH 4, JOSEPH 3, WILLIAM 2, WILLYAM 1 FELLOWS) (Source: Calnek, W.A., History of the County of Annapolis, (1980), Page 509.) was born Mar 27, 1789 (Source: George Marshall Fellows), and died 1863 in St John, New Brunswick, Canada (Source: Calnek, W.A., History of the County of Annapolis, (1980), Page 509.). He married ANN PHINNEY HALL (Source: Calnek, W.A., History of the County of Annapolis, (1980), Page 509.) Jan 19, 1811 in Granville, Annapolis Co., Nova Scotia, Canada (Source: George Marshall Fellows/Mormon Records).
 Notes for ISRAEL FELLOWS:

 Israel lived with his family in St John, New Brunswick, Canada. He was a Freeman in St John in 1836. He was the proprietor of the Market Hotel on King Street in 1838 and the proprietor of the Commercial Hotel in 1839, both being located in St John. Israel also engaged in the manufacture of household remedies. He and his son James started "Fellows and Company" in 1849 located on Germain Street in St John. They were listed as drug merchants in St John in 1850 and were the sole proprietors of the following; Fellows' Worm Lozenges, Fellows' Speedy Relief, Fellows' Dyspepsia Bitters, Fellows' Golden Ointment, Fellows' Leemings' Essence and Fellows' Balsam Liverwort & Colts Foot. Around 1857, Fellows' and Company stopped all retail sales and sold exclusively to only wholesale markets. Many of the old medicine bottles inscribed with" Fellows & Co, Chemists, St John, NB" on the outside, can still be found today. A story written by Clarence Ward in St John Globe dated July 13, 1912 related an anecdotal incident that occurred in the 1850's. Apparently a fire had broken out in Flaglor's Alley on Germain Street, adjoining a new building lately erected by Israel and James Fellows for their new business. The fire was a stubborn one, and it was a cold and raw night. Consequently the fireman were pleased at the advent of old Mr Fellows, who came to them with a large black bottle and a tumbler in his hands. Into the tumbler he poured a generous portion from the bottle which he tendered to the cold and shivering firemen. Thinking it was brandy, they eagerly gulped it down. The effect of this drink was remarkable, they all gasped for breath and made for the nearest water supply, such as breaks in the hose or any other place most convenient for an immediate supply of that cooling element. The reason for this hasty desire for cold water was made apparent when it was discovered that it was "Speedy Relief" that Mr Fellows gave the firemen. As it was composed of cayenne pepper, ginger and other hot compounds in alcohol, and the usual dose prescribed was a teaspoon in water, it is no wonder the men thought the fire was inside of them after imbibing nearly a quarter of a tumblerful of this firey compound.

 Generation No. 2

 JAMES ISRAEL FELLOWS 9 (ISRAEL 8, JOSEPH 7, ISRAEL 6, BENJAMIN 5, JOSEPH 4, JOSEPH 3, WILLIAM 2, WILLYAM 1 FELLOW) (Source: Calnek, W.A., History of the County of Annapolis, (1980).) was born 1826 in Granville, Annapolis Co., Nova Scotia, Canada (Source: Fellows, George Marshall, "A Genealogy and Partial History of Fellows Families in America," Personal manuscripts, 6 volumes, circa 1900..), and died 1889 (Source: George Marshall Fellows). He married (1) ELIZABETH ALLEN (Source: Calnek, W.A., History of the County of Annapolis, (1980).). He married (2) JANE HAMLYN CRANE (Source: Calnek, W.A., History of the County of Annapolis, (1980).).

 Notes for JAMES ISRAEL FELLOWS:

 James along with his father were listed as drug merchants in St John in 1850. He worked in his chemist's shop at 56 Germain Street in St John. Together they established "Fellows & Company" producing household remedies such as, Fellows' Worm Lozenges, Fellows' Speedy Relief, Fellows' Dyspepsia Bitters, Fellows' Golden Ointment, Fellows' Leemings' Essence and Fellows' Balsam Liverwort & Colts Foot. It was here that James developed his formula for the well known, " Fellows Compound Syrup of Hypophosphites". Patented and internationally recognized as an effective remedy, it is listed in many medical books of the period as "an excellent recuperative tonic". An advertisement found in International Clinics Quarterly, Vol 3 dated 1905, Fellows Syrup was used, " in the treatment of anemia, neurasthenia, bronchitis, influenza, pulmonary tuberculosis and wasting diseases of childhood, and during convalescence from exhausting diseases." In the ad, there is a reference to the ingredient Strychnine, which is an exceptionally bitter tasting and extremely powerful poison. It acts on the central nervous system, causing powerful convulsions. It was used in some medications in the late 1800's. In an article in the Canadian Illustrated News dated December 16, 1871, it mentions that James himself had been a victim of "secondary stage", pulmonary consumption and use of his own preparation had cured him. The St John City Directory of 1871 lists James' home as Howe's Lake. Following the death of his father, James moved to London, England where he lived with his family. From there, through a judicious system of advertising and an energetic method of doing business, he established a most flourishing and lucrative business in the sales of his Syrup of Hypophosphites. He returned to St John on several occasions, renewing old acquaintances. But his failing health made him an invalid and he died in 1889. The St John Glode records him as a man of fine presence, affable and courteous and of a most friendly disposition. For a considerable period, he acted as the General Agent for New Brunswick in Great Britain. Note; that Trow's 1895 New York City Directory still listed James I. Fellows, patent medicines with offices 48 Vesey and his home as England." From.

 They also came in colors. 






 "Blue Fellows, N.B. Lot.

 This lot includes five beautiful blue Fellows Medicines from St. John, New Brunswick. The two larger ones are virtually identical. Very pale blue. One is near mint with no stain and only minor imperfections. The other is stained from burial but not badly. The three small size ones vary in colour from a pale cornflower to a dark cobalt. The cornflower one is an early example with a great thin applied lip. Likely 1870s vintage. Perfectly mint! The lighter of the two cobalts is in very good shape. Tiniest flea bite on the lip. A few light scrapes and some stain from burial. Very light glass on this one. The dark cobalt is a fabulous colour! Mint condition. Someone has applied white paint to make the embossing stand out. The bottle is well embossed. A good lot with some very rare and attractive medicines.

 Opening Bid: $150

 Estimated Range: $200-300

 Sold for $240" From Maple Leaf Auctions, 2009.


----------



## Stardust

Wow, you really did you homework that was fantastic. I couldn't see the little stars, but will have to l@@k for a bottle like that online ~ thanks for all your work on your post. Loved it! I am star struck  ~ star ~*


----------



## suzanne

Great information.  I've got a big blue one exactly like the 2 in the picture.  I think it is machine made.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

1890s they look better dirty


----------



## mctaggart67

An advert from 1899 for one of Fellows & Co.'s American agents.


----------



## deenodean

I just sold a full one with 90% label at my yard sale for $30.00 ca. Kovels price is $50.00 ..I did not know that they also came in blue bottles..I must get out there and keep diggin'  : )


----------



## RIBottleguy

There is an early applied lip version that looks really nice.  I personally didn't care for Fellows bottles until I saw one of those, then a blue one...


----------



## JOETHECROW

> There is an early applied lip version that looks really nice.


 
 Anyone have a pic of that one? I'd like to see it too.


----------



## nhpharm

This is a nice crude applied lip one...the earliest one I have found and a great deep aqua color.  Pulled it out of the wall of the garage at a place we just bought up in Waterside, New Brunswick.


----------



## nhpharm

Came out of the wall just above the window in the photo below.


----------



## sandchip

Cool.


----------



## cobaltbot

Nice place, lucky bottle[]

 I was out on the water yesterday[][]

 Did ya catch the part in surfs write up that there was a Fellow's Lemming's Essence? I bet that was some great smelling stuff!


----------

